# Sticky  Post a pic or two of your tandem.



## MB1

Heck, post a bunch and a story. It's all good.

Hmmmm, I guess I better start taking pix of ours too.


----------



## buck-50

MB1 said:


> Heck, post a bunch and a story. It's all good.
> 
> Hmmmm, I guess I better start taking pix of ours too.


I'll show you mine when you show me yours.

BTW, I was at a bike shop this weekend and saw a $36,000 titanium lightspeed triplet hanging from the ceiling. At least, that's what the shop rat said. A custom order that never got claimed. 

So yers is quite the bargain!


----------



## Pablo

My fiance and I bought this off of ebay to ride around town for coffee and to use as a prop in our wedding. You can follow the link in the link to see the "before" pictures. (Sorry, I can't post pics from work. Any help?) We've since added a few pinstripe decasl and whitewalls are waiting to be picked up. We really need new seats. 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=124033


----------



## thinkcooper

The tandem: 1995 Santana Sovereign. XTR cranks & derailleurs. Edco hubs. Avid ultimate V-brakes. Chris King 1.25" headset. Sachs 8 speed brifters with Shimano spacing.

The story: My wife has transitioned from being a casual once a month cyclist to a solid riding partner, and the Santana was instrumental in that shift. It was a craigslist score; locally owned since new, and we're extremely happy to have found it!


----------



## jimmm

First Pic is my favorite of us at the 1998 NWTR. The only time we had bigger smiles was at our wedding.

2nd is our new ride that we will be taking to the NWTR this year.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

MB1 said:


> Heck, post a bunch and a story. It's all good.
> 
> Hmmmm, I guess I better start taking pix of ours too.


Disc in back but not front? What's your reasoning there?


----------



## wooglin

1990 Burley Duet, pretty much stock. Found it new in the box a couple of years ago. Need to put some mileage on it this year.


----------



## MB1

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Disc in back but not front? What's your reasoning there?


It is a stock bike so it is Santana's reasoning not mine.

Basically the rear disc is a heat sink and won't really lock up the wheel-although it is plenty strong it takes a lot to lock up the rear wheel of a tandem. 

I've been on a lot of tandems and this one has by far the best braking (so far, we only have 600 miles on the thing) for control and lever feel of any of the tandems I have ridden.


----------



## krhea

Just finished building this a couple weeks ago. It's a custom from Taylor Bicycles. Steel frame with carbon rear stays and full carbon fork, full Campy Record drivetrain, DT Swiss rims on White Industry hubs. Bike weighs 31.2lbs.


























Our last bike weighed 36lbs, the bike before that 44lbs and the tandem before that kissed 50. This bike feels, rides, climbs and performs like a 16-17lb performance single. We're very happy with the build, unfortunately at the moment it's a much better bike than we are riders!


KRhea


----------



## DavoK

Coupled Supremo next to Fiat 500 in Prosecco Country.
Pair of Supremos on Monte Grappa.
FS Ventana in Summit County


----------



## California L33

krhea said:


> Just finished building this a couple weeks ago. It's a custom from Taylor Bicycles. Steel frame with carbon rear stays and full carbon fork, full Campy Record drivetrain, DT Swiss rims on White Industry hubs. Bike weighs 31.2lbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our last bike weighed 36lbs, the bike before that 44lbs and the tandem before that kissed 50. This bike feels, rides, climbs and performs like a 16-17lb performance single. We're very happy with the build, unfortunately at the moment it's a much better bike than we are riders!
> 
> 
> KRhea


Nice looking ride. I usually don't like wrapping bars with oddball colors (anything other than black  ), but that's sharp. Any reason to go with the one bar end shifter?


----------



## krhea

California L33 said:


> Nice looking ride. I usually don't like wrapping bars with oddball colors (anything other than black  ), but that's sharp. Any reason to go with the one bar end shifter?


Thanks for the compliment. The single bar end is a temporary fix for a loss of strength in my left hand which inhibits my ability to shift using the Ergo lever. I'm currently suffering from an ulnar nerve problem.


KRhea


----------



## sine

Pics of our '93 CoMo Double E tandem before several upgrades including campy 10spd.


----------



## krhea

Very sleek, fast and classic looking Co-Mo. Nicely done.


KRhea


----------



## MaddSkillz

Geez, very nice... My wife and I are looking for our first tandem.


----------



## pyrtwist

*91 Fisher Gemini*

In touring mode this summer. Originally a mtb but I added drops, slicks and a rack. Still using the XT thumb shifters.


----------



## pyrtwist

*2001 Cannondale RT3000*

On Ragbrai 2005. Sad thing is that this one still has less than 1300 miles on it--family, job and life always seem to get in the way.


----------



## GeoCyclist

*My Tandem Story*

You said post a story, well hear is my tandem cycling story with a few photos.

I purchased my Santana Rio new in 1999 while my wife and I were living in Turkey. I had no previous experience cycling on tandems, and I purchased my Rio without any research relying on bike shop assistance. I bought the Rio while on summer holiday in Southern California from a small bike shop in Carpentaria. The bike shop owner (Dennis) was a travelling tandem enthusiast, and I guess I was lucky to find his shop. Dennis was very helpful in organizing a quick delivery from Santana of a complete S&S coupled Rio that he calculated would fit my team and planned cycling. The Rio purchase was made without my soon to be stoker any the wiser; she was already back in Turkey at work. The Rio arrived on schedule, I watched Dennis breakdown the bike, and the bike was packed up for shipment to Turkey. So started my tandem cycling adventure!
Three months later, I was back in Turkey when the bike finally arrived; long story I won’t go into about the drama of shipping my bike. It is amazing how much one can forget about assembling a tandem in three months time. Once again Dennis was very helpful, and assisted me via telephone communication on how to assemble my tandem. It was early winter when my stoker and I set off on our first tandem ride in the outskirts of Ankara, Turkey. This tandem team’s cycling experience in Turkey was limited to 99% off paved roads. To cycling on a paved road was way more dangerous than this team was willing to tolerate. So, the Santana Rio MTB tandem proved an excellent choice. My stoker and I enjoyed countless hours of cycling along dirt country roads, and down livestock tracks. Yes, Turkey is a country of very few fences. This team’s first three years of tandem cycling was low speed, technical riding, with the occasional trip to Cappadocia to cycling in the bike lanes! First photo was taken during a cycling trip in Cappadocia, Turkey. Cappadocia was our long weekend get away from Ankara, and a chance to cycling on roads with limited traffic. Cappadocia is also where this tandem team experienced their first, and hopefully last, high speed crash; a story for another time.
Round two of this team’s tandem cycling experience was Japan. Shortly after moving to Japan, and a few rides into the mountain, the Rio started a slow conversion into a quasi road tandem. MTB tires were replaced with slicks, and MTB drive train was replaced with Ultegra road drive train. This team also had their first serious doubts about cycling down steep hills. Previous to cycling in Japan, we had never been on a descent that the drum brake would NOT effectively reduce the bike speed. Our first mountain ride in Japan down a +15% descent taught us a lesson in physics. We smoked the drum brake, burned up one set of rim brake pads, and nearly needed to stop mid ride to clean our cycling shorts. This was one tandem team that was never so happy to see the bottom of a hill! A serious overhaul of the drum brake, new rim brake pads, and a whole lot more respect for steep grades managed to get this team through 5 years cycling in Japan without any crashes. I almost forgot to mention the 24 tooth under drive conversion; yes, the hills in Japan are steep. Photos three and four were taken in the mountains South of Hiroshima, that is a 26% grade my stoker is looking at.
Travel touring was the next big step in this tandem team’s adventure cycling. Tour in the NW USA San Juan Islands, Columbia River Gorge, Central Coast of California, Smoky Mountains, and Burgundy France turned this tandem team into luxury supported touring cyclist. Photos 4 to 6 were taken during some of our tandem tours.
This tandem team’s current home is in the Middle East on the island of Bahrain. This has not been a cycling friendly place to live. The tandem has collected a lot of dust sitting unused in the storage room. This tandem team has had to fly to Europe, or the USA, to go cycling. We might branch out a bit, and try our luck in Oman; however, a recon trip this September is planned to discover if Oman will be a tandem friendly destination.
So that is my Tandem cycling story to date. This time next year I hope to be writing about five weeks of fun, riding a new CF race tandem, around the Central Coast area of California.


----------



## MB1

GeoCyclist said:


> You said post a story, well hear is my tandem cycling story with a few photos......


[email protected], them's some great adventures.


----------



## hoovermd

*SS Miss Kitty*

She is a Single Speed, Cyclocross style...


----------



## MB1

hoovermd said:


> She is a Single Speed, Cyclocross style.......


WOW! 

SSing a tandem!

That is insane (but GREAT!!!).

What gear are you running?


----------



## hoovermd

The gearing changes depending upon our mood. 
The dirt gear is a 41x23. Mostly we ride on dirt.
My captain is a young (27 year old) guy and I'm 47 and in decent riding shape so we can handle most stuff with this combo.


We ride a 54xsomething on the Road and are trying to select a gear for Rosarito-Ensenada.

The issue around here is the climbing...

If we run a 54x23 we can climb things like Newport Coast which is a 2.5 mile 6-7% grade. We end up having to push this one out at 10mph just to keep the cranks turning over. Unfortunately after riding 40 or so miles in this gear we are pretty beat from all the spinning.

We also have ridden a 54x13 (or something like that) on the road and that is nice (we ca climb SHORT climbs at 6%) but we would never get up Newport Coast. Next rey is something like a 54x20.


----------



## Jeffh

Heres our Tandem craigslist buy from a few years back.

I was told that bike was built by a frame builder in norther California named John Tower. I'm not sure when it was built but it is a 7 speed bike. 

My web searches have been unable to find any other information on the frame builder though.

We really like riding the tandem, but I do yearn for a lighter (46lbs), better braking Tandem sometimes.

The Ferrari red paint sold me along with the Phil wood hubs and BB that the bike has.


----------



## jedisith

*Just built*

I just built this:

View attachment 143487


View attachment 143488


View attachment 143489


----------



## WheresWaldo

jedisith said:


> I just built this:


Unique.


----------



## tashi

I really like the left side chainguard.

Sweet.


----------



## rodar y rodar

Looks pretty slick, Jed. Did you build the frame? I-Motion hub?


----------



## jedisith

Thanks. 

Frame is an original Schwinn. The headset was very tough to install.

Rear hub is a nexus 8.


----------



## rodar y rodar

Headset was tough? How did you manage disc brakes?


----------



## jedisith

*headset*

I got rid of the original headset and fork.

The original headset was for a 1 inch fork, however the cups were bigger than a 1 in and an 1-1/8. 1 1/4 was too big.

I found a 1 - 1/8 headset form chain reaction with really long cup to catch the frame. The frame was wide at the ends but normal 1/18 about an inch down. To install the cups a hydraulic press was used.

The fork is a new DMR Trail Blade Fork (with disk tabs) and the color is close.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

jedisith said:


> I got rid of the original headset and fork.
> 
> The original headset was for a 1 inch fork, however the cups were bigger than a 1 in and an 1-1/8. 1 1/4 was too big.
> 
> I found a 1 - 1/8 headset form chain reaction with really long cup to catch the frame. The frame was wide at the ends but normal 1/18 about an inch down. To install the cups a hydraulic press was used.
> 
> The fork is a new DMR Trail Blade Fork (with disk tabs) and the color is close.


That's a sweet cruiser tandem. How are you tensioning the chain? EBB or is there a tensioner in there I can't see? You sure that fork is gonna hold up for a tandem? Especially with the front disc?

A pic of my Electra Tandem in it's native environment (ie pulling a trailer with a portable music system on the Thurs night cuiser ride.) It has a 3 speed Nexus now, but I'd like to upgrade it to 8 speed. Uses a 20" fatty rear wheel so I'd have to build it up myself most likely. Also uses drum brakes front and back.


----------



## jedisith

The chain is tensioned with the wheel in the dropout. Its an old frame I (think it i called a vertical dropout).

The fork should be ok. Its an all steal urban jump fork. Its seems burly than the Surly Instigator fork which is approved for tandems.

The Frame, headset and fork are all solid. The front wheel is a Mavic 823 and the rear is an ex something or other. These are burly wheels. The front hub is from Azonic and I can convert it to 20mm.

The bike is heavy, but it cruises. The bike was set up with 1.5 tires. I was able to squeeze a 1.75 Michellin Country rock tire in the back. Its very close. I was looking to upgrade the tires. Any recommendations?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

jedisith said:


> The chain is tensioned with the wheel in the dropout. Its an old frame I (think it i called a vertical dropout).
> 
> The fork should be ok. Its an all steal urban jump fork. Its seems burly than the Surly Instigator fork which is approved for tandems.
> 
> The Frame, headset and fork are all solid. The front wheel is a Mavic 823 and the rear is an ex something or other. These are burly wheels. The front hub is from Azonic and I can convert it to 20mm.
> 
> The bike is heavy, but it cruises. The bike was set up with 1.5 tires. I was able to squeeze a 1.75 Michellin Country rock tire in the back. Its very close. I was looking to upgrade the tires. Any recommendations?


The ones I have are stock Electras and seem pretty beefy. I know Electra/Nirve and others sell aftermarket parts. Some pretty cool stuff available. As far as chain tension I was mainly talking about the timing chain in front...how is that tensioned? Or did you just get lucky with chain length?

This is what I'm running up front...it's a 26 x 2.1 so maybe too fat for your fork? Like I said the back is a fatty 20" wheel so that wouldn't be applicable to your frame. 



http://www.electrabike.com/miva/merchant.mv?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=EP&Product_Code=688334&Category_Code=CTS


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

jedisith said:


> I kept the original cranks and timing chain. However the front BB is an eccentric. It was very easy to work on.


I have 2 cruiser tandems--one with an EBB and the other with one of those cheesy chain tensioners. The EBB is definately the better design.


----------



## jedisith

I kept the original cranks and timing chain. However the front BB is an eccentric. It was very easy to work on.


----------



## ignacious

Here's our rig, by itself, and then in action. Pretty much stock, except for a rigid stoker post, and new bar tape. The action shot is from the September 2008 Tour de Tahoe 70 mile event.


----------



## MB1

ignacious said:


> Here's our rig, by itself, and then in action. Pretty much stock, except for a rigid stoker post, and new bar tape. The action shot is from the September 2008 Tour de Tahoe 70 mile event.


That Tahoe loop is always a good one, you look like you are having fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## buck-50

Our tandem- an '84 santana sovereign.














































With the trailer, it's about as long as my car. So far, it's been a pretty reliable nap-generator for our daughter...


----------



## Gus Riley

Here's one of our tandems.


----------



## Gus Riley

Here's our Triplet. All the pedals are now in-sync.

And our Tandem.


----------



## MB1

Gus Riley said:


> Here's one of our tandems.


Now that is the coolest one yet!


----------



## Gus Riley

MB1 said:


> Now that is the coolest one yet!


Kids love it. I can ride it okay, however standing while climbing is quite a challenge!


----------



## rodar y rodar

Ignacious, are your in the Tahoe area?

Nice ride, $1.50! Have you had it since it was born?


----------



## ignacious

No, we are from the Phoenix area, Chandler, AZ to be specific. We have a family condo at the top of Kingsbury Grade, though, so it is nice to have a place to stay up there. I noticed that our jackets aren't the most flattering in our picture, so here we are, post TdTahoe, in slightly more aero garb...


----------



## Jim the Giant rider

*In process...*

Here is my tandem in process. It is currently at Joe Bells getting painted. I should get it early to mid march!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Gus Riley said:


> Here's one of our tandems.


too cool...did you weld 2 of those punk bikes together or did they actually make a tandem model?


----------



## Gus Riley

Bocephus Jones II said:


> too cool...did you weld 2 of those punk bikes together or did they actually make a tandem model?


Somebody actually makes this model.


----------



## android

*Our Arriva*

Still a work in progress, but almost there. I've got parts coming in from eBay to go triple x 10 instead of triple x 8 and will still do some handlebar changes.

We picked this up on Craig's List for $700. With the upgrades, I'll be in it for about $1600. Pedals and saddles were scavenged from the garage-o-parts.


----------



## kiwisimon

Jim the Giant rider said:


> Here is my tandem in process. It is currently at Joe Bells getting painted. I should get it early to mid march!


And it looks really sweet in orange, looking forward to seeing the final build. What were you riding before this?


----------



## PMK

Ours.. for the pavement.


----------



## android

Just about everything is done. New bars and stems for all, SPD-SL pedals and Ultegra/XTR 10 speed.


----------



## rodar y rodar

Looks nice. Is the stem one of those quill to threadless adaptors?


----------



## android

rodar y rodar said:


> Looks nice. Is the stem one of those quill to threadless adaptors?


Ha! No, it's a standard Santana 1-1/4" threadless steerer. 

The new captain's stem is a Syntace Force 119 that will actually fit 1-1/4" or 1-1/8" with a shim.

BUT... The stack height is about 1/8" shorter and I couldn't get any preload on the headset. Of course 1-1/4" spacers are nowhere to be found locally. So I'm poking through all the parts in the garage to find something that will fit temporarily and discover that a cassette cog spacer will do the job! Good since I didn't really feel like pulling the fork and cutting it at the moment.

Chris King does in fact make 1-1/4" spacers and a headset for those of you with Santanas, and the Syntace stem is a great discovery. They come from 75mm - 135mm and fit 31.8 HBs.

I didn't get a King headset, but I ordered some nice black spacers and they should be here next week.


----------



## BrianKoss

*Our Chucks bike triplet*

This is our budget triplet. Put it together with parts from the garage in about a week for a grand total of about $1500. I am really happy with how it handles for the the price. The 1.5 inch steerer tube is over kill but may come in handy as the team weight increases. I am looking to add a disk to the front in the future to provide a little more braking redundancy. If the rear cable were to fail we would lose both back brakes. We broke a cable comming down Mnt Diablo (18% grade) several years ago on our Gary Fischer Gemini pulling a Burley trailer and it was a scary experience.


----------



## BrianKoss

*Triplet Photo*

Hopefully the Photo posts this time.


----------



## MB1

BrianKoss said:


> Hopefully the Photo posts this time.


Great looking crew.

You are running both rear brakes off 1 cable?!? I can see how you might be looking for a better set-up.......


----------



## BrianKoss

*Triplet rear brakes*

I know it is not the prefered set up. It was the best I could do at the time. I got the frame and built it up a week before a Tandem ralley we signed up for. The frame doesn't have enough cable stops to run a drag brake (draw back to a budget frame). The plan was to add a bunch of cable stops later and have it repainted. As is, it stops really well and I think by installing the second disk it should be able to stop if either brake cable is lost. I didn't put the disk on before the ralley because I had never used disk brakes before and didn't know if it would affect the steering. I think the fork is massive enough that the input from the brake will be negligible and the amount of surface area I have to dissipate heat is maximized by using the rims with the discs.


----------



## rodar y rodar

Wow, cool! Assembling a triple is pretty impressive in my book. It look like one timing chain is tight and one is a little slack- do triples usually have two EBBs? And are you guys in Northern CA? About your rear brakes, brazeons would be nice, but you could probably use full length housing zip tied on. Not the prettiest method, but it`s got to work better than trying to work discs and cantis with the same lever.


----------



## BrianKoss

*Triplet brakes*

I had installed an arai drum brake on our old Fischer tandem after loosing the brake cable going down hill. I used the SIS shift cable and zip tied it to the frame. The cable jacket was so long that it never worked very well. It really needs to be run in straight lines with cable stops at the ends to work properly.

The rim brakes are V-brakes so I didn't have to use an adapter. I did not like the small radius that the cable is required to bend around. It was a sharp radius on a cable guide that caused the cable on the old bike to fail. The disc is set up to engage first and the v brakes are only used to dump a little heat into the rims. The one thing I don't like about the Arai drum brake (on my and my sons Kuwahara commuter) is it can get the hub quite warm on long descents which is not the greatest for bearing life. I do like how easy it is to regulate speed. I already had a spare drum that I was was going to install but descided to play a little with the discs instead.


----------



## Gevorg

*Our tandem at time trial*

here are pictures from our team time trial, we beat our single bikes times by 10% going over 1600' of elevation and 16 miles.
I wish we had a real road tandem for the race


----------



## 180

*www.eyecyclecolorado.org*

Hey tandem peeps, just an FYI should you ever choose to upgrade or want to do something pretty cool concerning tandems...a woman that was my roommate at my recent Women's Cycling Camp out in Moab UT introduced me to an organization she extended into the Denver area: http://eyecyclecolorado.org/ They offer tandem bike rides to the blind and visually impaired.She even had a special shorter tandem built to her own size so she could captain shorter blind riders. She is 67 yrs old, and one hell of a cyclist. She still races too. Anywho this hit home for me, my father, two brothers and two nephews all have cone-rod dystrophy and are blind or going to go blind in their lifetime. I thought this was such an awesome idea! There are similar organization popping up around the country I've found. Spread the word...imagine that...blind people riding bikes....amazing.


----------



## bsdc

android said:


> Just about everything is done. New bars and stems for all, SPD-SL pedals and Ultegra/XTR 10 speed.


Very nice before and after.


----------



## bsdc

BrianKoss said:


> I know it is not the prefered set up. It was the best I could do at the time. I got the frame and built it up a week before a Tandem ralley we signed up for. The frame doesn't have enough cable stops to run a drag brake (draw back to a budget frame). The plan was to add a bunch of cable stops later and have it repainted. As is, it stops really well and I think by installing the second disk it should be able to stop if either brake cable is lost. I didn't put the disk on before the ralley because I had never used disk brakes before and didn't know if it would affect the steering. I think the fork is massive enough that the input from the brake will be negligible and the amount of surface area I have to dissipate heat is maximized by using the rims with the discs.


One thought I had for a similar setup, where the rear end is setup for disc and rim brakes, is to give the stoker a brake lever. This would be easy to route and give the stoker some sense of control.


----------



## GeoCyclist

*Wonderful Oman!!!*



GeoCyclist said:


> We might branch out a bit, and try our luck in Oman; however, a recon trip this September is planned to discover if Oman will be a tandem friendly destination.


Oh yes! Oman was a wonderful place to go road cycling, and the off road biking looked very challenging. My stoker and I didn't make it to Oman in September, but April proved good enough. After eight days of cycling in Oman I can’t wait to get back for another tandem cycling adventure.


----------



## LouD-Reno

Tierra Bella.... 4/18/2009..... Gilroy, CA.....
8 years, 6 years, & don't ask.....


----------



## rodar y rodar

Your stokers look considerably bigger than in the picture you posted from Donner Pass just a few months ago. Do you get any noticeable help motorwise?


----------



## LouD-Reno

rodar y rodar said:


> Your stokers look considerably bigger than in the picture you posted from Donner Pass just a few months ago. Do you get any noticeable help motorwise?


Yes and sort of...... the little guy is part of the drivetrain now, and they're both stronger for sure.... but to fit the big guy on the back I had to put the crank shorteners in their smallest position.... and I gotta admit I miss his additional leverage on the big climbs..... the good news is I think he's big enough to go to the next larger position...... we'll soon find out..... next on tap is the Indian Valley Century, then I think we're gonna do the Hayfork Century after that ( www.hayforkcentury.com ) :yikes:


----------



## rodar y rodar

12,000 vertical on that Hayfork C. Are you looking at the long course? That`s too much for me- I broke the 5000 mark once. It didn`t hurt too bad, but there`s no way I could double it.


----------



## LouD-Reno

rodar y rodar said:


> 12,000 vertical on that Hayfork C. Are you looking at the long course? That`s too much for me- I broke the 5000 mark once. It didn`t hurt too bad, but there`s no way I could double it.


No, with the triplet, 12k is too much for me as well..... we're gonna do the Wildwood Peanut Loop..... something I've been wanting to do for years..... plus a couple of days floating the Trinity.... gosh I love N.Cal !!!

Lou

P.S. I will be doing the DeathRide ~15k climbing, and the Shasta Summit ~16.5k climbing... and all the training that implies.... just on my solo..... this year..... but one of these days we'll be doing it on the triplet !!!


----------



## android

Now we've bolted on a new FSA Gossamer cranks and SD-7 brakes. The crank was a great upgrade. Shifting is GREATLY improved over the stock Shimano cranks. Brakes are pretty good too. Feel and response is like my single and I don't have to worry about "thinking about" stopping anymore. We've got the red and black with a touch of silver theme pretty solidly executed too.


----------



## rdtompki

*New Tandem/First Tandem*

Wife and I have a grand total of 50 miles (2 rides) and we're enjoying riding the tandem tremendously. Lots of trades in selecting the daVinci, but it's right for us. Even us old folks can go pretty fast on the flats. Handles well, but it is definitely not a 1/2-bike.

Rick T


----------



## mrbull

*My 27 yr old tandom and my 4yr old son*










I got this bike a couple of months ago, haven't ridden nearly as much as I would like. I really need to get some of those crank shortners! As it is, he can only help at the top of each stroke. He really gets a kick out of going for rides, though. To tell the truth, I enjoy the feel of the cruiser vs my road and mt bikes.


----------



## zvillehaze

*New tandem build*

My spring break project was building this up for my wife and me to ride. It's been a lot of fun so far and we seem to enjoy it more every time out.


----------



## lbeard87

was this bike in monona wisconsin at Machinery Row bike shop? i saw one there for about the same price in March 09.


----------



## Chain

Here are a few of us. We have a couple hundred miles on it so far.  :thumbsup: 

View attachment 172784

View attachment 172785

View attachment 172786


----------



## bobthib

*Lamborghini Viaggio Tandem*

Told my wife I was getting us a little white 2 seat Lamborghini for our 35th wedding anniversary. I didn't lie. :thumbsup: 

















We've had a lot of fun doing evening cafe runs, sunset rides, and Sat AM club rides. Hope to do some longer trips once my stoker is up to snuff.  

The one action pic is of mom with our 6'4" son in the captian's set on their maiden voyage. Put a 400mm aluminium seatpost in the capt position to accommodate both him and I.









The other pic at the bottom is of me and out 6 yr old grandson going out for his maiden ride.  

Since he didn't reach the pedals even with the seat all the way down, I made a little foot rest for him. 








He loves is, and we managed to get up to 23mph with a tail wind. Put on an Control Tech adjustable stoker stem so now in 5 minutes I can have the bike fitted to any combination of riders.









It's only a "department store" bike, and I have change out the brakes now (Avid SD7s) and brake pads.(Koolstop salmon/black) After truing the wheels,and adjusting the brakes, it stops on a dime. Love the Mircroshift brifters, but I have to remember which bike I'm on as they are a little different from my Ultegras. The 48/14 top gear is OK for me and my honey, but a bit low for my son and I. Plan to change to a Velocity free hub on the rear so I can get down to a 48/11 combo. No rush on that.

Changed out the lousey rim tapes, and put on a set of Specialized Armadillos (23 front, 25 back) I had in the garage. Repacked the bearings, and adjusted. Put on a seat stem 2 bottle holder, and zip tied 2 additional bottle cages to the frame. We can now accomodate 6 bottles of H20. Might seem like over kill, but have you ever ridden in So. Fla in the summer?


----------



## rodar y rodar

Have fun with your new ride, Bob! It looks like you have no shortage of stokers to roll with. I saw your other post on the wheelset- I don`t know anything about that set (didn`t even know that Velocity made tandem hubs), but if it doesn`t work out for you, you might be able to get smaller rings to drop your gearing down. SJS sells a very inexpensive stoker crank with 74/110 patern, which will let you go down as far as 24t granny. Just a thought.


----------



## wobblyRider

We've had this bike for about six years now. Thought it would make riding easier but it took exactly 80 miles for us to sync. No problems since though. This pic is from our last ride on the south fork of long island, ny. About 2 weeks until the camping season ends here at Cedar Point Park.


----------



## foretexas

*Tour de Trykes 2009*










2009 RT2 with a few mods, thudbuster that she absolutely loves, saddle changes bar changes. We really enjoy the tandem, great riding bike.


----------



## Velonautic

*Our Bilenky*

This is our first tandem. My wife was very adamant about upright bars, and we all know the first rule of the tandem, so when this bike came up with the XTR shifters I thought it was a good sign. I did upgrade the bars to carbon risers and made a few other changes for fit. The wheels were upgraded to Phil hubs with 36h Ambrosia rims after an untimely rear hub failure. XTR shifters and brakes, XT deraileurs, Truvativ cranks (never again).
We have added a rack and panniers for grocery shopping. Although we have done one three day tour and a couple of overnighters the majority of our twogether rides are Sunday morning MeetatPeets for a brisk two to four hours with the YMCA tri Club


----------



## rodar y rodar

Bilenky sure makes some sharp bikes, don`t they? Are those 700c wheels?


----------



## Velonautic

*Yes, these are 700's*

We have been running Michelin Krylon 28's for the last three sets of tires and cannot speak highly enough of them.


----------



## Eddywanabe

*Krylion 28's ?*

If you don't mind sharing, where to you purchase Krylion 28c tires


----------



## sowleman

*Smokey Mountians*

July 2009 Smokey Mountians, My wifes first time riding in the mountians. Great time!!


----------



## MB1

sowleman said:


> July 2009 Smokey Mountians, My wifes first time riding in the mountians. Great time!!


Ah to be warm....


----------



## zenmonkey

Monster truck and stoker 2










and stocker 1


----------



## MB1

zenmonkey said:


> Monster truck ...


Apt description but it looks like a lot of fun.

Where were you riding in these pix, somewhere near Munich? Right now we plan to be there in late August with our tandem for 3 weeks.......


----------



## zenmonkey

MB1 said:



> Apt description but it looks like a lot of fun.
> 
> Where were you riding in these pix, somewhere near Munich? Right now we plan to be there in late August with our tandem for 3 weeks.......


Riding south of Munich on two usual circuits for us. In the first picture, first time in the snow with the Lapierre, she's a lot of fun but that day was also a lot of hike a bike. Second picture are the fields near our house, again south of Munich.

Where in the area are you headed and from where?
Look up toytowngermany.com for anything you might need.


----------



## wooglin

Still riding the Burley, still wishing it had a longer TT for the stoker.


----------



## WheresWaldo

I can't believe that I didn't post a picture of our tandem here before. Here is our ride shortly after we built it. Since this picture saddles were swapped for Specialized Ruby and Toupe, both in white and stoker stem was swapped out for a 140mm.


----------



## jpelaston




----------



## JWRB

*Burley Duet*

Picked this up this weekend, a NOS Burley Duet. Got this for me and my 8 year old son. Put about 20 miles on it this weekend. He loves it. Low saddle possition along with crank shorteners give him a great fit and the bike will be able to grow with him over the years.


----------



## bobthib

JWRB said:


> Picked this up this weekend, a NOS Burley Duet. Got this for me and my 8 year old son. Put about 20 miles on it this weekend. He loves it. Low saddle possition along with crank shorteners give him a great fit and the bike will be able to grow with him over the years.


That's SWEET! I'm sure you will have fun. I'm looking forward to my grandson being able to pedal. If you look above I've made a foot rest for him which he is still using, but soon he will be tall enough. Tell me more about the crank shorteners. Where di you get them and how much? Are the fast and easy to install and remove? 

My wife an I ride the tandem too, so I need a quick change. Thanks!


----------



## woodys737

WheresWaldo said:


> I can't believe that I didn't post a picture of our tandem here before. Here is our ride shortly after we built it. Since this picture saddles were swapped for Specialized Ruby and Toupe, both in white and stoker stem was swapped out for a 140mm.


Amazing. I'm a fan yet, have never seen his tandem workmanship!


----------



## karyg

*our tandem*

I bought this KHS tandem almost 10 years ago now. My wife and oldest two kids have never ridden much with me on it, but my youngest, Caleb is always ready to go. This picture is a few years old. He has DS and is 13 now. We use is both on and off road. For the money it has been a great ride.


----------



## WheresWaldo

woodys737 said:


> Amazing. I'm a fan yet, have never seen his tandem workmanship!


Breanna does some fantastic work with CF. This is actually UD fiber with clear coat and only a hint of white and silver. We chose those colors as we wanted a bike that would change completely by just swapping out the bar tape and saddles.


----------



## Aemmer




----------



## sburke

Check out mine!

http://www.sandiegocrank.com/power-tap-tandem-indoor-bike/


----------



## hup

karyg said:


> I bought this KHS tandem almost 10 years ago now. My wife and oldest two kids have never ridden much with me on it, but my youngest, Caleb is always ready to go. This picture is a few years old. He has DS and is 13 now. We use is both on and off road. For the money it has been a great ride.


Caleb looks like the greatest stoker that any captain could ever wish for! :thumbsup: 

Cheers!
Henry


----------



## wooglin

Best part of tandeming....


----------



## Luis Garzon

*Wow single speed Tandem!*



hoovermd said:


> She is a Single Speed, Cyclocross style...


I don't know how you do it.


----------



## butlerrider

*So far, so good....*

We've got 160 miles in the past 2 weeks and haven't killed each other yet. Although yesterday after about 35 miles in 30 mile an hour swirlling winds, there were a couple of unpleasantries exchanged. Nothing serious, just both really tired.

We are shocked how quickly we picked it up. We both would rather ride the tandem than our singles. My wife is now able to keep a much quicker pace and climb way better than on her single, and we get to enjoy our time together.


----------



## Luis Garzon

Good to hear! Maybe I can get my wife on one after her knee surgery.


----------



## biknben

I got this bike a couple weeks ago for myself and the kids. 










Ultegra Drivetrain









Stoker area:










My 11 year old daughter approves.


----------



## butlerrider

That bike is awesome, just couldn't bring myself to spend that much before we knew we'd love tandems.

I wanted to put the computer on the stoker's bars, but she said my a$$ covered the whole display (hee hee).


----------



## Ridemybike

I cant wait to get one so I can ride with my wife, it seems like such a cool bonding experiance.


----------



## MB1

biknben said:


> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## iheartbenben

Why aren't any of the chicks ever in front steering? Seriously, not one photo.

Put the little lady in front with all your weight on the back. . .wheelie heaven.


----------



## rodar y rodar

^^^ They need to keep an eye on us because they know we can`t be trusted.


----------



## Chain

iheartbenben said:


> Why aren't any of the chicks ever in front steering? Seriously, not one photo.
> 
> Put the little lady in front with all your weight on the back. . .wheelie heaven.


In my case my stoker is my daughter. That would be a bit dangerous.

We got ours so I would fit on the front and captain with my daughter as a stoker. We also got a setup so within about 5 minutes we can set it up so my wife can stoker. She's been back there twice.


----------



## schaubut

*Santanna Niobium*

files.me.com/schaubut/ zqpvjn


----------



## schaubut




----------



## Persephone

Awesome bikes! I love my tandem!!


----------



## rjtandem

Here's our Calfee Tetra Tetra that I built:
Campy Record 9spd
HED Tri Spoke


----------



## Gila Monster

Screwed this up


----------



## Gila Monster

I'm new to the forum and trying to get some posts so I can get full privileges.

My wife and I recently picked up a used Team AL 2004 model I believe. Nicely set up. Campy Record 10 speed, Campy Ergobrain computer, sweet 16 wheels... With pedals, large frame mounted pump cages etc, it weighs in around 33-34 pounds. Owned by a couple in their 60's. (woman in photo) It is in really great shape. We paid $2250 for it. Looks like they had over $7500 into it.


----------



## Gila Monster

Needs a disc brake though.

Almost to 5 posts....


----------



## bjjoondo

My wife JoLynn and I with our new 2011 Trek T-900 Hybrid Tandem, Aug. 2011


----------



## MB1

bjjoondo said:


> My wife JoLynn and I with our new 2011 Trek T-900 Hybrid Tandem, Aug. 2011..


Fairly cool looking ride.

Do you have to stop for her to reach that waterbottle on the back of your seat tube?


----------



## bjjoondo

MB1 said:


> Fairly cool looking ride.
> 
> Do you have to stop for her to reach that waterbottle on the back of your seat tube?


Howdy, for now she uses a "camelback" as she doesn't seem to be bothered by the, weight on the shoulders, like I do. Gona look into a "seat stay" double waterbottle holder and see if there's room. We had a "handlebar" waterbottle holder on it but it interfeared with her knee. 

It's a good starter tandem, and it's priced right, $1100.00 dollars and it came in the RIGHT size for my very short legged wife, (barely 26 in. inseam) and close enough for me to live comfortably with!  (18.5/14.5) the only real changes were doing is:

1. Switched to Kenda Kwest Tandem tires, 100psi in a 26x1.50 instead of the HUGE 26x2.0 tires it came with.

2. We prefer "trekking bars" (butterfly), that are popular in Europe. I've got them installed in the stroker position, had to order a set for the capt. position. 

3. Added a Arai Drum Brake for a "drag brake".

We couldn't find a used/affordable road tandem that would FIT us both so we went with the "Trek Hybrid" style and so far we've enjoyed it a lot! 

B.J.


----------



## tandemer

Hi,
I'm new to this forum. I looked for some information on tandems and owner's experiences.

We live in germany and bought this one here a few months ago and really enjoy it.


----------



## schaubut

I'm here to help. Interesting tandem. The rear brakes are comprised of 2 rim brakes? Does the stoker operate one of the 2?


----------



## tandemer

schaubut said:


> The rear brakes are comprised of 2 rim brakes? Does the stoker operate one of the 2?


No,
all brakes operated by the captain. The 2 in the back are operated by a single lever. The one in front was replaced with a Magura by the original owner.


----------



## Firefly911

butlerrider said:


> That bike is awesome, just couldn't bring myself to spend that much before we knew we'd love tandems.
> 
> I wanted to put the computer on the stoker's bars, but she said my a$$ covered the whole display (hee hee).


Hehe...now I have to clean my keyboard.

Nice looking bikes!!


----------



## bikerdude221

Here is BIG AL. The proud owner of this bike is a great friend of mine who is Visually Impaired. He is classified the 2nd fastest blind triathlete at the 2010 70.3 World Championship in Clearwater Florida.


----------



## bikerdude221

Here is the rest. Sorry for multiple post. Hope this works


----------



## bobthib

From our New Year's day ride with Brian and Carol from Deerfield Beach to Boynton Beach and back on A1A along the Atlantic coast.


----------



## chrissy1989

great photos guys, never tried a tandem before but it could be fun, if is easier to get the speed up or does it take a bit longer getting it all in sync? i could definitely do with 2 more legs on some of the hills I did yesterday.


----------



## radman42

Relative new comer to this forum. Some nice pics in this thread. Here's a pic of our rig on a tour last year in New Zealand.


----------



## CyclingVirtual

Nice Pictures.


----------



## smisa27

I have yet to try a tandem bike, but one I saw recently which I really want to try is a tandem bike with the front one as a recumbent bike and the rear a regular style one.


----------



## salvin36

radman42 said:


> Relative new comer to this forum. Some nice pics in this thread. Here's a pic of our rig on a tour last year in New Zealand.


That is awesome, I would love to have a tandem one day.


----------



## 993cpe

Cool!


----------



## CyclingVirtual

The top tandem looks really short on the front.


----------



## jays35

*Our new Co-Motion*

Out on our new tandem.


----------



## stevoo

Interesting frame design. How does it like standing torque compared to a frame with the extra tube?

Did Co-Motion use thicker tubes with this "open" design?


----------



## jays35

Rides great and not sure on the thickness of the tubes.

Dave


----------



## austke

G'day all,
Here are a couple of pics of our Meile Lupa Triple Tandem, with our Weehoo Tag-along Recumbent.
We all have great fun riding it, and as usual with any tandem, we attract alot of attention. Guaranteed to get into local newsapaper when ever we do a charity ride.
Hope you all enjoy the pics. Love the forum BTW.

Cheers Austke


----------



## drmayer

Trek T50 with some upgrades. 2300 8 speed shifters + new front and rear derailleurs.


----------



## MB1

austke said:


> G'day all,
> Here are a couple of pics of our Meile Lupa Triple Tandem, with our Weehoo Tag-along Recumbent.
> We all have great fun riding it, and as usual with any tandem, we attract alot of attention. ...


I like your style, looks like more fun times 4!


----------



## uaz04

*First post and pics...*

Hello tandem section of this forum!


----------



## tuctandem

*Tandem racks*

Been reading posts about receiver hitch mounted tandem racks. Many have cited their concern about considering buying a receiver mounted tandem rack because they feel they will be dangerous because of the possible overhang beyond the width of the car. Take a look at this rack. Not a single complaint from purchasers and believe me it's easier to load and unload than any other rack! ezloadtandemrack.com


----------



## bobthib

*My fav Pic!*


----------



## FujiTedII

sine said:


> Pics of our '93 CoMo Double E tandem before several upgrades including campy 10spd.


Very Nice !


----------



## FujiTedII

Nice tandems!


----------



## Local Hero

29er Calfee w/ Di2. Wheels are Chris King hubs laced to Zipp 303 rims.


----------



## manroger4

It's amazing I have not felt like this race. Hopefully will get to experience this ..


----------



## Local Hero

And another, my second tandem ride in a week. 

I'm borrowing this Trek from a friend of a friend. My ladyfriend and I took it on a 42 mile ride the other day. Smooth sailing.


----------



## gatesjv82

View attachment 277907


I think its around a '91 Schwinn DuoSport I just put new 700c wheels/hubs and shimano sti shifters on. This is an updated classic and is super fast!


----------



## jays35

View attachment 279766


----------



## austke

Here are a couple of pics of a new Tandem we picked up.
It is a locally made Tom Wallace, and will join our Miele Triple Tandem.


----------



## gsms

Here's ours, got it new in 1997, my daughter is the stoker in this pic. Now her mother and her argue about who is the main stoker


----------



## bobt62

Hello All,
I'm new here but I figured I would add some info and pics here.
I have been wanting to get my wife into biking so I decided we would search for a tandem. I have been a avid bike builder for many years and actually back in the day i was the guy who did most of the building and repairs at a bike shop in Elizabeth NJ. 
So we set out on our quest to find a tandem bike. Not to easy to find around here so I ended up with a old Fiore Tandem in need of a rebuild. Many of the parts have been upgraded now running Shimano derailleur and some alloy wheels from a specialized. The bike has only seen about 50 miles so far but I expect it see 500 by this time next year. ( I Hope! )
One of the things we like about this bike is it is not too long and easy to transport on a carrier.
Here is the before and after pics














I had done some research on this Fiore but could not figure out the origin or manufacturing date. Any information from others would be helpful.


----------



## gudoldboy

Hi there. I bought this last valentines Day for the Wife. (Romantic huh?) Its a cheap Viaggio off Amazon. I didn't want to spend $$$ to see if we liked tandem riding. Turns out we love it. In all honesty its been a great bike. I put 105 brakes with salmon pads and new cables on it right away. 1800 miles last year. Including 400 on RAGBRAI. We are going to keep it a few more years so I am putting 105 derailleur's FSA road crank and jagwire pro cable kit on it this month. All in all Im really happy with it. 
I put a 12V Lipo battery system on it to run a couple phone chargers, LED strip lights on the frame, computer speakers for some tunes and a back up camera with 4.3" screen so she can see behind us easier in a pack. Yes I am a geek. Lol.


----------



## bobt62

Hi all I'm new here still trying to figure out this Forum stuff LOL.
Well her goes.
I was looking for a tandem for my wife and I to ride and since many are very l o n g it is hard to transport them. I found this old Fiore that needed a rebuild so that is what we went with Pics below B4 & after. There seems to be little information about this bike on the internet so i have no idea what year it is. I have upgraded the wheels to alloy from a specialized and new Shimano derailleur. Alloy seat posts and handlebars new saddles and chain otherwise the balance is all original ( not much left ). She rides nice very comfortable and best of all compact so I can hang her in the back of the car.


----------



## paulgar

bobt62 said:


> Hi all I'm new here still trying to figure out this Forum stuff LOL.
> Well her goes.
> I was looking for a tandem for my wife and I to ride and since many are very l o n g it is hard to transport them. I found this old Fiore that needed a rebuild so that is what we went with Pics below B4 & after. There seems to be little information about this bike on the internet so i have no idea what year it is. I have upgraded the wheels to alloy from a specialized and new Shimano derailleur. Alloy seat posts and handlebars new saddles and chain otherwise the balance is all original ( not much left ). She rides nice very comfortable and best of all compact so I can hang her in the back of the car.
> View attachment 291544
> View attachment 291545


Hi, do you know if this (Fiore?) is cro-moly steel or Hi-ten?
I've seen one for sale.


----------



## bobt62

I don't know for sure is there any way of telling?? the bike is not as heavy as most tandems its only about 45 lbs. I still continue to search the internet for them but never find very much information if any.


----------



## bobt62

I don't know for sure is there any way of telling?? the bike is not as heavy as most tandems its only about 45 lbs. I still continue to search the internet for them but never find very much information if any.


----------



## LONDON-GUY

Here is a picture of my Trek T2000 I have had this for 2 years now and its been a great bike


----------



## LJS

We recently bought a Fiore tandem and have been trying to do research also.
From pictures on the web of Fiore tandems, there are 2 frame styles, differing in the rear triangle. On ours all three tubes go to the dropout. On yours, two merge above the dropout. Our bike has a 7 speed Shimano rear hub. Shimano has date codes on components. Our rear hub was made in Dec. 1990. The front of the frame has a sticker that says made in Taiwan. The serial number on the bottom of the front bottom bracket begins in M87 followed by seven numbers. Taiwan, would suggest Giant as the manufacturer. M87 might indicate a Giant serial number for Dec, 1987. Giant begin making OEM bikes in 87. They had been making bikes for Schwinn since 1977. I've found some pictures of older Schwinn bikes with the same style frame. Still no idea of what retailer sold the bikes origionally. I think I can peg ours as made between 87 and 91. I suspect manufactured by Giant in Taiwan.
components on ours include:
Shimano Exage front and rear hubs, HG50
Shimano SIS rear deraileur. 
Weinmann aluminum front rim. rear looks the same but without Weinmann name on it.
Tracer aluminum cranks with aluminum chain rings.
I think the components would be compatible with that date range.


----------



## garyhgaryh

I have about half a dozen bikes so my wife and I decided to get a cheap tandem as we're not sure we'll really get into it.

We bought this bike for about $250 on Amazon (new) and we've been riding every weekend since the last four months or so. Very nice bike, but no independent pedaling.


----------



## SantaCruz

Let me be the first to post a pic in 2015. This is a '97 or '98 Co-Motion with ghosted decals. Doesn't get ridden much with both kid stokers now grown adults on their own.


View attachment 303518















View attachment 303517


edit - oh, man - can't get the best photos to load.

The story in a nutshell - Bought tandem so wife could enjoy cycling with hubby (me). When we rode the only thing she would say was, 'What would happen to the kids if a car took us out?'. So she only rode a few times. Luckily, my 2 back-up stokers (son & daughter) took to it pretty well and cycled with me for a few years each. Whenever I mention selling it the family chorus is a resounding NO. Just bought Schwalbe Maratons in 32mm for a softer (than 28mm Conti) ride in search of new stokers. Long live the red sled.


----------



## robt57

And I will be the second now that you brought it 'up', so to speak.


----------



## bikerdude221

Can't wait to get back on our Superfly Fast MATRIX Racing Tandem in 2015


----------



## moschika

here's my 77 Paramount. although it's for sale.


----------



## Alistair_

SantaCruz said:


> Let me be the first to post a pic in 2015. This is a '97 or '98 Co-Motion with ghosted decals. Doesn't get ridden much with both kid stokers now grown adults on their own.
> 
> 
> View attachment 303518
> 
> View attachment 303519
> 
> View attachment 303522
> 
> View attachment 303517
> 
> 
> edit - oh, man - can't get the best photos to load.
> 
> The story in a nutshell - Bought tandem so wife could enjoy cycling with hubby (me). When we rode the only thing she would say was, 'What would happen to the kids if a car took us out?'. So she only rode a few times. Luckily, my 2 back-up stokers (son & daughter) took to it pretty well and cycled with me for a few years each. Whenever I mention selling it the family chorus is a resounding NO. Just bought Schwalbe Maratons in 32mm for a softer (than 28mm Conti) ride in search of new stokers. Long live the red sled.


Lovely color!


----------



## Lindy B.

Not sure if I've posted our tandem pics or not. So, here they are. The frame is steel, custom made by someone named Reidell, we think out of California. Pretty awesome paint job w/ some great graphics/pics/words. We love it! It's a heavy beast of a bike though. Still trying to get used to riding together. I think I, as the stoker, need different handle bars, risers, maybe? 

It also fits in our Honda Element, with the rear wheel riding up front with us. Love live the Element!!


----------



## 9W9W

Here's a winning machine...


----------



## DangerousDan

I have been wanting a tandem for a number of years, but it never happened. Then I found a Ritchey breakaway tandem frame brand new on e-Bay and... well, I had a few bucks burning a hole in my pocket, so I bought it.

The wheels and brakes are Hope. The brakes are their E4, with 203 mm floating disc. Wheels are Hope Enduro 29ers. The crankset is a Bontrager carbon. Gears are SRAM 1X10. 

The saddles are Selle Italia because I like them. Most of the other bits are Ritchey.

We have about 400 miles on it so far, and it is a nice ride. The plan is to take it to Scotland this fall to ride across the Highlands.


----------

